# Sarah Kuttner Galore Magazin Februar 19



## FischerFan (17 Sep. 2019)

Guten Morgen
Hat einer von euch zufällig das Interview von Sarah Kuttner im Galore Magazin April 2019 und könnte es als Scan zur Verfügung stellen? Wäre echt toll.


----------



## mary jane (17 Sep. 2019)

*AW: Sarah Kuttner Galore Magazin April 19*

da ist kein Beitrag von Sarah Kuttner, sondern von Nora Tschirner


----------



## FischerFan (17 Sep. 2019)

*AW: Sarah Kuttner Galore Magazin April 19*

Ups, meinte Februar wink2

https://www.galore.de/interviews/people/sarah-kuttner/2019-02-27


----------



## mary jane (27 Sep. 2019)

Scanner habe ich nicht, hab es mal fotografiert, zum lesen sollte es reichen


----------



## FischerFan (12 Okt. 2019)

Super, besten Dank!!!


----------



## paulnelson (21 Dez. 2019)

Ich habe mal eine pdf-Datei daraus erstellt. 

Ich hoffe der Link auf adobe.com funktioniert.

https://documentcloud.adobe.com/link/track?uri=urn:aaid:scds:US:03f0728b-f124-4dac-a32a-b9ec5176248a


----------

